

Direct Invoice beta is up and running - aurels
https://direct-invoice.com

======
morgo
Seems similar to Freshbooks.com fwiw.

------
ninjastar99
Is it just me, or does this look very close in design (and even placement of
specific buttons) to Metalab's Ballparkapp
([http://www.ballparkapp.com](http://www.ballparkapp.com))?

------
NiekvdMaas
What will be the pricing like? Will it be competitive compared to e.g. Zoho
Invoice? What about API support?

~~~
verlinden
Hi,

pricing is not yet fixed but will be similar to other services like Zoho. API
support is on our roadmap (we are developers and developers will love Direct
Invoice ;-)

------
philipb
Just sent a test invoice, and I must say the workflow is very neat. Best of
luck!

